# Με άσπρα μαρμαράκια



## Theseus (Oct 6, 2016)

In the description of a house a couple had bought (the sentence appears as well (Μετά πέντε εβδομάδες η αγορά ήταν τελειωμένη και κουβαληθήκαμε [does this mean 'we packed up?] the phrase είχε δυο βεράντες με άσπρα μαρμαράκια occurs. Is this a plant? I can't find it in my dictionary or online? :down:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2016)

Μαρμαράκια = small pieces of marble (μάρμαρο > μαρμαράκι)


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Μετά πέντε εβδομάδες η αγορά ήταν τελειωμένη και *κουβαληθήκαμε *[does this mean 'we packed up?] ...



*κουβαλώ / κουβαλιέμαι*: [...] *1.β.* (οικ.) μεταφέρω την οικοσκευή μου από ένα σπίτι σε ένα άλλο· μετακομίζω: _Πότε θα κουβαληθείτε; Θα κουβαλήσουμε σε μια βδομάδα. _*2.* (μτφ.) *α.* υποχρεώνω κπ. να έρθει μαζί μου ή τον αναγκάζω να πάει κάπου: _Tζάμπα μας κουβάλησες! Tι μας κουβάλησες τέτοια ώρα; Tον κουβαλήσαμε με το ζόρι. _|| πηγαίνω κάπου απρόσκλητος ή συνοδεύω κπ. απρόσκλητο και ανεπιθύμητο: _Mας κουβαλήθηκαν κι άλλοι. Tι μας τους κουβάλησες όλους αυτούς;


_In broad strokes, it's 'to move house' or 'move in/ into' or 'haul' in sense 1.β., 'to drag / drag along someone somewhere' in sense 2.α. ('_look what the cat dragged in'_) and 'to land on somebody' in the last sense —although I'm sure the collective Lexi-logic could find better translations for all this.

So it probably doesn’t mean 'pack up' in this case, but without more context I can’t really decide how to translate it.

By the way, since we’re talking about moving, I think you’ll like this, Theseus, both the song and the lyrics, from the seminal Greek rock album _Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί: Ο Μήτσος_ by the one and only Mitsos in Greek rock, one of the founding fathers, the _γερό*κ*λυκος _(rock’s γερόλυκος, i.e. salty dog / Old salt), although this one is done tongue in cheek in old rembetiko style, down to the hiss and scratch of the old, heavy vinyl:



daeman said:


> ...
> Πες μου, βρε τρελή - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος



Πες μου, βρε τρελή, τι σου ’χω κάνει
και μου ’στειλες προψές τσι πολιτσμάνοι
τους είπες με δυο λόγια πως σ’ τα παίρνω
τα βράδια μεθυσμένος πως σε δέρνω

Τι το ’θελα με σένανε τέτοιο αλισβερίσι
αν το ’ξερα τι κάργια είσαι, τώρα θα σ’ είχα αφήσει

Πρωί πρωί άνοιξα βρε την πόρτα
δεν πρόκαμα να ανάψω ούτε τα φώτα
και γκάπα γκάπα γκουπ και δώσ’ του γκάμπα
αμάν, παιδιά, και μη βαράτε τζάμπα

Τι το ’θελα με σένανε...

Δέκα χρόνια τώρα με παιδεύεις
τι άλλο θέλεις, πες μου τι γυρεύεις
οι γούνες και η ρόδα δε σου φτάνει
να ζει κανείς με σένα ή να πεθάνει

Τι το ’θελα με σένανε...


A small exercise in light slang, dialectic pronunciation (with lots of gli and gni) and colloquial style for you, since I know you enjoy that.  The entire album is a good snapshot of common parlance in the day and age it came out:



Spoiler


----------



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2016)

'To move house' fits the context perfectly, except that that meaning of κουβαλιέμαι wasn't give in my dictionaries. Thanks, Daeman, for that as well as for the Mitsos song & the lyrics, which, predictably I enjoyed.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2016)

However, when trying to make sense of the lyrics, I am baffled except for a very general drift. I need to know in detail what exactly they mean so that I can fully follow the song.
Translations please.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Theseus said:


> However, when trying to make sense of the lyrics, I am baffled except for a very general drift. I need to know in detail what exactly they mean so that I can fully follow the song.
> Translations please.



It should be a rather easy to understand text, Theseus. Are there some specific points that pose extra difficulties?

Maybe some dialectic uses like προψές = προχτες, τσι πολιτσμάνοι = τους πολιτσμάνους (the policemen) or «γκάπα γκάπα γκουπ» = sound of police clubs hitting?


----------



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2016)

I got: 'Tell me, crazy woman, what have I done to you/that you sent the fuzz to me the day before yesterday?/ You told them in two words how I blow my cool with you/ and how drunk in the evenings I beat you up./Why should I want such relations with you? If knew what a bitch you are?/I would have left you now./ Very early I opened the door; I didn't even have time to put on the lights./And thud, thud, thud [this bit stumped me & you helped me get more of the drift], put the boot in (?-- Italian gamba),/ and alas! guys, *μη βαράτε τζάμπα* (NO IDEA ABOUT THIS)./it's now ten years you've been torturing me;/ what else do you want--what you are waiting for./ Furs & *the wheel (?= a car)* are not enough for you, for anyone to live with you or die. 
That's what I made of it, but the last bit was hard: the idiom 'μη βαράτε' ( + τζάμπα ) seems common enough but again the lexicon fails me.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2016)

Πες μου, βρε τρελή, τι σου ’χω κάνει|Tell me what I have ever done to you, you crazy woman
και μου ’στειλες προψές τσι πολιτσμάνοι| and you sent the cops on me the other day
τους είπες με δυο λόγια πως σ’ τα παίρνω | in short, you told them I take your money
τα βράδια μεθυσμένος πως σε δέρνω | that at night I get drunk and beat you up
Τι το ’θελα με σένανε τέτοιο αλισβερίσι|Why on earth did I get involved with you
αν το ’ξερα τι κάργια είσαι, τώρα θα σ’ είχα αφήσει| had I known what a cow you are, I would have left you by now
Πρωί πρωί άνοιξα βρε την πόρτα|I opened the door first thing in the morning
δεν πρόκαμα να ανάψω ούτε τα φώτα| I didn't even have time to turn on the lights
και γκάπα γκάπα γκουπ και δώσ’ του γκάμπα|take this and take that
αμάν, παιδιά, και μη βαράτε τζάμπα|oh, come on, guys, don't beat me up for nothing
Δέκα χρόνια τώρα με παιδεύεις|You've been torturing me for ten years now
τι άλλο θέλεις, πες μου τι γυρεύεις|what more do you want, tell me what you need
οι γούνες και η ρόδα δε σου φτάνει|aren't furs and a car enough for you?
να ζει κανείς με σένα ή να πεθάνει|should one live with you or should he die?


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

Theseus said:


> I got: 'Tell me, crazy woman, what have I done to you/that you sent the fuzz to me the day before yesterday?/ You told them in two words how I blow my cool with you/ and how drunk in the evenings I beat you up./Why should I want such relations with you? If knew what a bitch you are?/I would have left you now./ Very early I opened the door; I didn't even have time to put on the lights./And thud, thud, thud [this bit stumped me & you helped me get more of the drift], put the boot in (?-- Italian gamba),/ and alas! guys, *μη βαράτε τζάμπα* (NO IDEA ABOUT THIS)./it's now ten years you've been torturing me;/ what else do you want--what you are waiting for./ Furs & *the wheel (?= a car)* are not enough for you, for anyone to live with you or die.
> That's what I made of it, but the last bit was hard: the idiom 'μη βαράτε' ( + τζάμπα ) seems common enough but again the lexicon fails me.



A few notes: 

σ' τα παίρνω = I take all your money; not the undefined "τα παίρνω (στο κρανίο)" but "σου τα παίρνω" with that "τα" implying "τα φράγκα" (the dough)

πρωί πρωί = very early, yes, but I'd add something conveying that it's still dark, e.g. at the crack of dawn or such

και γκάπα γκάπα γκουπ και δώσ’ του γκάμπα = thud, thud, smack and paf and then some _thudda_ (in metre); there's no _gamba _here, just an augmented 'thud' to rhyme with "τζάμπα"

τζάμπα = without any reason (i.e. 'I haven't done anything, guys')

τι άλλο θέλεις, πες μου τι γυρεύεις = what else do you want, tell me what are you trying to get

οι γούνες και η ρόδα = furs and wheels, yes, the car in slang as it is in US English

να ζει κανείς με σένα ή να πεθάνει = to be or not to be, that is the question with you (torturing me like that)


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

...
Pal, right on! :up: Pavlaras to the rescue! 

As an aside, the story of Palavra's old avatar, the stuff legends are made from:



Ambrose said:


> @Παβλάρα: το τέλος του χρόνου είναι μια μεγάλη και πονεμένη ιστορία. ...





Palavra said:


> ... Αμβρόσιε, βλέπω οι κακές συναναστροφές εδωμέσα σου κολλήσαν κακές συνήθειες! Μου έμεινε ο Παβλάρας τελικά...





curry said:


> Palavra, αφού μετονομάζεσαι σε Pavlaras, άντε σιγά-σιγά να αλλάζεις και αβατάρα. Σου προτείνω Αυλωνίτη σε ρόλο Παυλάρα στο "Λατέρνα Φτώχεια και Φιλότιμο".





Palavra said:


> Αντρουπίς! Αντί να με υποστηρίξεις... Αν είναι να αλλάξω αβατάρα πάντως, θέλω κάτι πιο μπρουτάλ.





Count Baltar said:


> Τον Φέρμα, ίσως;





Count Baltar said:


> curry said:
> 
> 
> > Ναι, αλλά τον λένε Παυλάρα!
> ...





curry said:


> Εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο;






Palavra said:


> Φανταστικό! Κατοχυρώθηκε!




Theseus, to get an idea about Φέρμας:







And since we're on the subject of magges in classic Greek cinema:











The stuff hundreds of threads could be made from...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Theseus, τώρα που τα έκανες φραγκοδίφραγκα (=you turned the whole to small change) Ι could see the difficult points for you. Sorry...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2016)

Δαιμάνε, πόσο θεός είσαι!
:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

...
Τι θεός; Μόνο θεός; Ημίθεος και βάλε! 

Everybody's a star (Starmaker) - The Kinks






I am a creator
Inventor and innovator
I observe the people
The ordinary people
No matter what your occupation is
Everybody's in showbiz
...
I'm the magic maker
I'm the image maker
*I'm the interior decorator*
...
I'm a star maker 
(gonna make you a star)
Yes, I'm gonna make you a star 
(gonna make you a star)
Gonna make you a star
'Cos everybody's a star


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Ερώτηση που μπορεί και να διαγραφεί μετά: 
Η πρώτη σεκάνς στο πρώτο βιδεάκι του Φέρμα, με Κούρκουλο και θεά, ημίθεα και πάνθεα Τζενάρα :wub:, από ποια ταινία είναι;


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ερώτηση που μπορεί και να διαγραφεί μετά:
> Η πρώτη σεκάνς στο πρώτο βιδεάκι του Φέρμα, με Κούρκουλο και θεά, ημίθεα και πάνθεα Τζενάρα :wub:, από ποια ταινία είναι;



Τη Λόλα.






«Πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη». Πολλά έχουμε δει, Δόκτορα, κι είναι εύκολο να παραπέσουν σε κάποια γωνιά. 
Πόσες φορές έχω πει κι εγώ: «Μνήμη, φέρτε μου κι άλλη μνήμη!»



Spoiler


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Θενξ, Deus Man. Δεν θυμάμαι πια όμως αν ήταν η ταινία που την ερωτεύτηκα. Μπορεί να είχε συμβεί και με καμία από τις χαζοκωμωδιούλες... :)


----------



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2016)

There's a huge amount of information to imbibe here. Pity the film clips haven't got subtitles; that way I learn very quickly. For all that, Fermas is a classic magkas. No bullshit with him. I watched 'Never on a Sunday' shortly before I went to university. 
A language question here. Before I translate, I check all the meanings of a phrase. Again, no dictionary had σ' τα παίρνω in the sense given above viz. 'take money from you'. Is there a lexicon I can consult online to help in this regard? Magenta does not have the phrase as far as I could see. Μη βαράτε was equally obscure). Here is a Facebook entry (the drift is fairly obvious but word for word it is equally obscure:-
Μεσημεράκι, Κυριακάτικα η καυτή καλόγρια παίρνει τα κουβαδάκια της και παει παραλία! Γιατί απλά, Life is a... beach!
Θα μας χορέψει , θα μας διασκεδάσει , θα μας συγκινησει...
Είναι πολυ καυτή, γ' αυτό πάρτε *τα υπογλώσσια* και *τα xanax σας*... δλδ ... καμμία σχέση!
ΑΝ το αντέξετε, εξαρτάται απο εσας... το κρίμα στο λαιμό σας... 
Είσοδος, όπως πάντα, TZΑΜΠΑ... φέρτε μαζί σας όλους τους τζάμπα μάγκες... τζάμπα λεβέντες... δήθεν... ποζέρια... ροκ... έντεχνους και λαικούς που γνωριζετε.
Κατι θ ανακαλύψουν στην πορεία! Αν όχι... εε οκ, *τζάμπα είναι... μη βαράτε!*
Για τα υπόλοιπα απευθυνθείτε στο MARA PUNTA... δροσερά ποτά, λαχαριστοί μεζέδες & καυτές παρουσίες σας εγγυούνται οτι δεν θα χάσετε τίποτα, έτσι... και δεν έρθετε!
Σοβαρά τώρα... τρολάρετέ μας άμεσα!
The language of today's social media, which rambles on like conversation, switching thoughts, repetition & exclamation marks galore.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2016)

Before you hit the internet, start at the Dictionary of Modern Greek. For example, under παίρνω it has this entry:

*γ. *για χρήματα: *γ1. *πληρώνομαι, αμείβομαι, κερδίζω: _Πόσα παίρνεις το μήνα; Tι μισθό παίρνεις; Mπορεί να μην κερδίζει πολλά στο προπό αλλά κάθε τόσο κάτι παίρνει. _*γ2. *εισπράττω: _Aπό τα ενοίκια παίρνει εκατό χιλιάδες το μήνα._ || κάνω ανάληψη:_ Πήρα από την τράπεζα ένα εκατομμύριο για τις πληρωμές του προσωπικού._ *δ. *κάνω κτ. δικό μου, το οικειοποιούμαι· κλέβω:_ Tου πήραν το πορτοφόλι. Διέρρηξαν το σπίτι μας και μας πήραν εκατό χιλιάδες. Άνοιξαν την αποθήκη και πήραν όπλα. Tου πήραν το αυτοκίνητο μέσα από το γκαράζ. _​

Facebook Greek can be quite bad, just as Facebook English. The sentences you cite have so many mistakes that it would take time to correct them before even attempting to explain what they say. Take a look at the dictionary, the relevant entry is very comprehensive.



Also, *μη βαράτε *means "don't hit (me)". You'll find the definition for *βαράω *in the same dictionary.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Similarly about βαράω: *βαράω* [varáo] & *-ώ* Ρ10.5α μππ. βαρεμένος : (οικ.) *1*. χτυπώ, δέρνω: _Mη βαράς, δε φταίω εγώ. Tον βάρεσε άσχημα. Mη με προκαλείς, θα σε βαρέσω._


----------



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks, Palavra & the good Dr. I referred to the dictionary of Modern Greek but generally in this sense under παίρνω the direct object is specified, while in σ' τα παίρνω you have to understand τα φράγκα, as Daeman makes explicit. This is what puzzled me, while all my lexicons had τα παίρνω 'lose your rag, get furious, see red, blow one's cool' &UC.


----------

